

Larry Page and Sergey Brin Fund Nanosolar's Innovative Process for "printing" Solar Panels - D_T
http://www.popsci.com/environment/article/2007-12/innovation-year-winner-nanosolar-ships-its-first-low-cost-solar-panels

======
c1sc0
Old news. The evolution in solar tech begs on question though: get old-school
solar panels now or wait out for a year or five? Does solar follow Moore's law
if enough cash is injected in research?

